# Maggot coming out of cockroach?



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I've just fed my lobster roaches and one of the adults has a very large maggot of some type hanging out of it's rear end. 

I assume this is some sort of parasite? Should I destroy the colony to stop it spreading and if so how?


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

_simon_ said:


> I've just fed my lobster roaches and one of the adults has a very large maggot of some type hanging out of it's rear end.
> 
> I assume this is some sort of parasite? Should I destroy the colony to stop it spreading and if so how?


It's an ootheca.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Do you have a picture of one because this really did look like a maggot! I'll try and find it again if I can and maybe get a picture.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Got a picture. Is this definitely Ootheca then?


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

_simon_ said:


> Got a picture. Is this definitely Ootheca then?
> 
> image


Yes, definitely ootheca.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you! Never seen anything like that before and I've had these roaches for months.


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

its just an egg sac, they slip them out to cool them down.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

LoL thats where babies come from


----------



## RICK 13 (Jan 14, 2008)

imginy said:


> LoL thats where babies come from


bang goes the stork theory.


----------

